# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Кто последний в linux-оиды записываться?

## Minos

Microsoft собирается ввести проверку подлинности Windows при скачивании обновлений

http://www.securitylab.ru/52164.html

В этом году Microsoft планирует потребовать от заказчиков подтверждения подлинности их копии Windows, прежде чем разрешит им загрузку секьюрити-патчей и других дополнений к операционной системе.

С прошлой осени компания тестирует инструмент, способный проверять легитимность конкретных версий Windows, но до сих пор эти проверки были добровольными. Начиная с 7 февраля проверки станут обязательными для загрузки многих файлов жителями трех стран: Китая, Норвегии и Чехии. Если окажется, что копия нелицензионная, они смогут получить скидку на подлинную копию Windows, цена которой, в зависимости от страны, составит от $10 дo $150.

К середине года Microsoft сделает проверку обязательной для всех стран при загрузке как дополнительных компонентов Windows, так и всех обновлений ОС, включая секьюрити-патчи. При этом возможность получать обновления Windows через функцию Automatic Update сохранится для всех. Таким образом Microsoft надеется найти золотую середину между обещанием безопасности и гарантией того, чтобы люди покупали подлинные версии Windows.

«Мы считаем, что лучшим фундаментом для наиболее безопасной системы является подлинное ПО, — говорит директор программы Genuine Windows в Microsoft Дэвид Лазар. — Мы хотим заставить всех наших заказчиков пользоваться подлинными продуктами. В то же время мы не хотим уменьшить вероятность того, что люди будут продолжать регулярно обновлять свои системы».

Программа, называемая Windows Genuine Advantage, предлагает также разнообразные подачки тем, кто проверяет свою копию Windows. Они могут получить бесплатное ПО и скидки на другие продукты и услуги Microsoft. К существующему списку льгот, в который входит бесплатный доступ к программе Photo Story 3, Microsoft добавила дополнительные скидки на услуги MSN Games, а также недавно анонсированной компанией службы Outlook Live.

Заказчики проявляют интерес к проверке статуса своей операционной системы. С момента начала тестирования почти восьми миллионам пользователей было предложено принять участие в программе, и более 5 млн откликнулись на это предложение. При этом потребовалось очень мало трудозатрат со стороны Microsoft, отметил Лазар. «Мы будем делать все новые маркетинговые предложения для расширения участия, — сказал он. — Людям нравятся бесплатные вещи».

Пиратство — главная проблема Microsoft и других софтверных компаний. По некоторым оценкам, свыше трети всего программного обеспечения является пиратским, что обходится индустрии в $29 млрд в год. Microsoft не публикует точных цифр своих потерь, но говорит, что это определенно миллиарды долларов за последние 10 лет.

Проверка подлинности — только часть общей программы Microsoft, преследующей три цели: просвещение пользователей, создание продуктов, минимизирующих пиратство, и принуждение через судебное преследование.

Что касается дополнительного риска для безопасности, то аналитик Directions on Microsoft Майкл Черри считает, что люди слишком требовательны к производителю ПО. По его словам, Microsoft не обязательно должна нести ответственность за защиту тех, кто не платит компании за ее продукты. Он сравнивает эту ситуацию с покупкой фальшивых часов Rolex с расчетом на их гарантийное обслуживание в случае неисправности.

Черри признает проблематичность этой аналогии: сломанные часы не подвергают их владельца риску, тогда как уязвимые компьютеры, подключенные к интернету, ставят под угрозу всех пользователей. Но на многих из этих уязвимых компьютеров установлены подлинные, только устаревшие версии Windows.

Черри считает, что компания действует правильно и что гарантия того, чтобы все работали с подлинной Windows, важна для всех заказчиков. «По-моему, они имеют на это право, и это в интересах заказчиков — знать, что они пользуются подлинной версией ПО, — говорит он. — Нелегальные копии могут содержать собственные баги и вирусы, и невозможно гарантировать, что исправления будут на них работать, даже если пользователь их загрузит».

Хотя Microsoft, и это очевидно, останется в выигрыше в случае снижения уровня пиратства, такие программы, как Genuine Advantage, по словам Черри, помогают расчистить игровое поле и для более мелких компьютерных компаний, которые играют по правилам и оказываются в проигрыше по отношению к дилерам, предлагающим ПК с нелицензионными копиями Windows. «Я надеюсь, что эта программа им поможет», — говорит Черри.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Лицензионных Виндовс станет больше на 1% за то не обновлённых будет вагон, и здравствуйте вирусы и DoS атаки.

----------


## Minos

Интересно, а проверка на "активацию" при установке скаченных фвйлов будет ? ...   :Wink:

----------


## drongo

Гесер - готова тема для нового сайта  ;D. 
Линух для чайников , решения проблемм ,программы и игры .
я бы перешёл , если бы был подробный пошаговый хелп и чтоб можно было печатать на иврите и русском   :Wink:

----------

вся надежда на хацкеров, так сказать партийное задание -- в кратчайшие сроки выявить все оставшиеся дыры в винде чтобы мелкософт успел выпустить заплатки до начала действия новой системы
 ПРОЛЕТАРИИ ... тфу ты  .. ХАКЕРЫ ВСЕХ СТРАН ОБЪЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ !!!

----------


## egik

Может не по теме, вопрос такой
насколько я понял линукс распространяеться бесплатно, и его можно качнуть, но существует их разное множество,
поэтому вопрошаю, какой можно поюзать для пробы линукс и где его качнуть?

----------


## Minos

> Может не по теме, вопрос такой
> насколько я понял линукс распространяеться бесплатно, и его можно качнуть, но существует их разное множество,
> поэтому вопрошаю, какой можно поюзать для пробы линукс и где его качнуть?


asplinux.ru, но лучше купить в магазине диск, дешевле выйдет, а то качать придется 3 образа диска по 640 Мб.

----------


## drongo

> asplinux.ru, но лучше купить в магазине диск, дешевле выйдет, а то качать придется 3 образа диска по 640 Мб.


Что то не нашёл кнопку скачать  :Sad:  
А про то что дешевле , так мне скачать дешевле , так как за инет уже всё уплачено . Можно качать по максимуму заплаченному доунлоаду 24 часа в сутки  :Smiley:  (например сейчас у меня примерно 94 кб/сек максимум )

----------


## Andrey

> Что то не нашёл кнопку скачать


Держи  :Wink: .
http://www.asplinux.ru/install/
http://www.asplinux.ru/ru/install/ftp.shtml
http://www.kiarchive.ru/pub/linux/ASPLinux/i386/10/

----------


## drongo

спасибо . я хочу для начала с зелёным рогом разобраться . http://www.asplinux.ru/products/v10/greenhorn/

3 диска нашёл , но это от полнофункциональной версии . систему , с которой можно загрузиться при помощи СД , не подскажешь откуда скачать ?
 думаю , будет полезна также в поиске вирусов   :Wink:

----------


## Andrey

> спасибо . я хочу для начала с зелёным рогом разобраться . http://www.asplinux.ru/products/v10/greenhorn/
> 
> 3 диска нашёл , но это от полнофункциональной версии . систему , с которой можно загрузиться при помощи СД , не подскажешь откуда скачать ?
>  думаю , будет полезна также в поиске вирусов


С этим сложнее   :Wink: .
Попробуй KNOPPIX.
http://www.knoppix.com/
Подробнее здесь:
http://www.knoppix.ru/knoppixa.shtml

----------


## egik

правильно я понял LiveCD позволит загрузиться с диска, при этом на харде может стоять Вындовс и все такое?

----------


## Andrey

> правильно я понял LiveCD позволит загрузиться с диска, при этом на харде может стоять Вындовс и все такое?


Да  :Wink: .

----------


## Andrey

Live CD c OC Linux.

KNOPPIX
http://www.knoppix.org
http://www.knoppix.com
http://www.knoppix.net

DemoLinux
http://www.demolinux.org

DevilLinux
http://www.devil-linux.org

Linux Bootable Bisiness Card (LNX_BBC)
http://www.lnx-bbc.org

Dynebolic GNU/Linux
http://www.dynebolic.org

MoviX
http://movix.sourceforge.net

Bin Linux
http://blin.zp.ua

Для обычного пользователя наиболее интересны Knoppix и Blin.
Для сисадминов DevilLinux и LNX-BBC.
Для поклонников видео MoviX.

Разумеется, этими Live CD все не ограничивается.

----------


## Andrey

Live CD Windows XP PE.
Но, наверное, больший интерес представляет Windows XP PE - слегка усеченная версия Windows XP загружаемая с CD.
Официально распространяется только среди партнеров Microsoft и в центрах сервисного обслуживания. В открытую продажу до сих пор не поступала :'(.

Источник:
Журнал "Xакер спец" №11[48] ноябрь 2004, стр. 86.

Но при желании копию данного диска можно найти в Internete  :Wink: .
http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
http://www.thg.ru/software/20050120/index.html

----------


## egik

ссылка есть в других постах, я скачал прикольныя штука...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andrey

> ссылка есть в других постах, я скачал прикольныя штука...


http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...y;threadid=446

----------


## maXmo

Агааааа! Зашевелились?!! Линух уже себе присматриваете??  ;D ;D ;D

----------


## Xen

Давно уже на нем -)

Система Слакваре, для новичков, кроме разнообразных ливСД, порекомендовал бы АльтЛинух, АСПЛинух или Федору Коре -)

----------


## Minos

SuSe 9.2 очень хорош и русификация одна из наиболее полных, не хуже чем у ASP linux.

----------


## egik

> SuSe 9.2 очень хорош и русификация одна из наиболее полных, не хуже чем у ASP linux.


земляк дай ссылку родной сайт, где его качнуть можно   :Cool:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Minos

> земляк дай ссылку родной сайт, где его качнуть можно


Немцы, люди практичные и выкладывают для скачивания только старые или обрезанные версии. Если будешь у нас, свяжись, я тебе Professional версию на 5 CD скопирую. Контактную информацию на личку кину, если надо.

Ссылка на пробную версию
http://download.novell.com/Download?...d=6FTuzaANrpE~

----------


## egik

;D Вот выручишь земляк, избавишь меня от геморроя, давай, я бываю у вас периодически, созвонимся, встретимся, поболтаем!!!  ;D

----------


## Shu_b

http://www.cnews.ru/newtop/index.sht...5/04/14/177228



> Microsoft может лишиться части рынка программного обеспечения для пользовательских компьютеров. Конкуренцию Windows составит новая операционная система для настольных ПК от Novell – Linux Desktop 10, которая выйдет в свет в первой половине 2006 года и уже получила кодовое название «Cassidy».
> 
> Менеджмент компании позиционирует новый дистрибутив как реальную альтернативу решениям от Microsoft для пользовательских компьютеров в корпоративных сетях.
> 
> Раньше Linux ввиду своей сложности был мало пригоден для обыкновенных пользователей и устанавливался в качестве основной ОС разве что на компьютерах технических специалистов и в государственных учреждениях. Ожидаемый релиз, по словам Нета Фрайдмана (Nat Friedman), вице-президента подразделения рабочих станций компании не будет уступать по функциональности и простоте Windows.
> 
> Ожидается, что в дистрибутив новой ОС от Novell войдут офисный пакет Openoffice, браузер Firebox, IM-клиент и почтовый клиент Novell Evolution. Кроме того, разработчики включат в систему перспективную поисковую систему для локального поиска под названием Beagle. Эта технология позволяет производить поиск по документам, журналам посещений веб-страниц, аудиофайлам, презентациям PowerPoint и др. Кроме того, в «Cassidy» будут представлены удобные утилиты для миграции, улучшенная интеграция с SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 10, а также поддержка готовящегося к выходу клиента GroupWise (под кодовым названием «Sequoia») и клиента Open Enterprise Server («Sawtooth»).
> 
> Таким образом, Microsoft ждут тяжелые времена, поскольку у Linux теперь есть ряд преимуществ перед основным конкурентом. Такого мнения придерживаются эксперты по программному обеспечению, опрошенные CNews. «Диспуты о том, какая операционная система лучше, стары как мир, - пояснил наш источник. – Однако теперь у Linux появляются реально неплохие перспективы на пользовательском рынке. Novell даст ОС то, чего ей всегда не хватало, - качественную техподдержку».
> ...

----------


## Geser

> http://www.cnews.ru/newtop/index.sht...5/04/14/177228


Не будут корпорации это ставить по одной простой причине. Openoffice не полностью совместим с MSoffice, а иметь геморой со всевозможными глюками документов не захочет но идин нормальный человек.

----------


## maXmo

Даже если Openoffice будет доминировать в рунете?

----------


## HEKTO

> Даже если Openoffice будет доминировать в рунете?


В обозримом будущем этого не предвидится ИМХО.
То, что я пробовал в последний раз уступало офису от MS как по дизайну, так и по функциональности. И уступало сильно.

Впрочем, то же самое можно сказать и про Desktopы на Linux. С дизайном там еще более менее, но функционал слабенький.

----------


## Geser

> Даже если Openoffice будет доминировать в рунете?


Представь себе, фирма работает с десятком других фирм, обменивается документами. Захотят они ставить себе Openoffice и мучаться с проблемами несовместимости и всевозможных глюков? Не думаю. И так каждая фирма. Openoffice может поставить только фирма которая не обменивается с внешним миром документами форматов Office. А таких, я думаю, не много.

----------


## egik

Вероятность перехода на Линукс в бизнескругах маловероятен, т.к. много приложения создано и работает на Windows платформе(например 1С), а www.microsoft.com, насколько мне известно стоит на сервере Линксовском. парадокс блин.

----------

